# Contax RTS III problem



## Arkas (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi Everyone.
I have a Contax RTS III that was placed in a camera back for almost a decade...
I took it out last Sunday and found that the batteries had leaked, although the damage seemed to be cosmetic at first.
A new battery and a few days later, here is where I am at:
The mirror seems to be very slow, it stays up for about 6 seconds no matter what stutter speed I use in Manual mode (and Shutter Priority).
The Film winding mechanism doesn't seem to engage at all.
I know it's a long shot, but does anyone know what I might try in order to attempt to fix it?

I have 3 great Carl Zeiss Lenses for this camera that I'd love to use again.

Thank you.


----------



## Dave442 (Oct 8, 2015)

Sounds like something for a good Contax repair shop. Or just put it back on the shelf.

I remember my grandfather pulling from the back shelf his old Contax III that had a failed shutter. He said it gave him many years of service but when it failed he said it was best to replace it and not throw money at fixing it. So it went on the shelf and was replaced by a Nikon F.  He just felt is was an economic decision to move on and the Nikons lasted him the rest of his life (and still work today). 

So all I'm saying is if you don't have a DSLR, it may be time to try one. If you have a DSLR and just like film then go ahead and see about fixing that body or might be easier (cheaper) to buy another one.  I expect the problem with your RTS III is not just damage from the batteries (I would think that should be limited to the lower battery compartment), but it probably also needs a clean and lube as that can affect the shutter.


----------



## dxqcanada (Oct 8, 2015)

Ah, I remember the RTS III when it came out.
Really nice feel to the camera ... and the vacuum came in handy when I had to clean the display shelf.

Sounds like some gears are gummed up and also issues with electronics.
I fiddle with camera repair, but even I would be reluctant to try doing the same to such a camera.

Getting it repaired would probably cost more than getting a used body.


----------



## Mike_E (Oct 8, 2015)

dxqcanada said:


> Ah, I remember the RTS III when it came out.
> Really nice feel to the camera ... and the vacuum came in handy when I had to clean the display shelf.
> 
> Sounds like some gears are gummed up and also issues with electronics.
> ...



You may not be getting full voltage.


Try swabbing the battery compartment with vinegar to get rid of the residue, rince with another couple of swabs.

Then lightly coat the the contacts with dielectric grease and install new batteries.

Be sure not to let liquid into the camera (don't soak the swabs, just moisten) and dry thoroughly.

Good luck.


----------



## timor (Oct 8, 2015)

Get another body from KEH
Contax - Page 1 - Purchase - KEH Camera
There is no currently RTS III but choices start from $27.00 all the way to $500.00. All of them in working condition and some warranty. If you eventually will find technician to do work on the body you have just looking what is the problem may cost $200. And then gonna turn out there is no spare  parts. CLA may cost the same or more.


----------



## unpopular (Oct 9, 2015)

I agree. Just get a new RTS. You'll end up paying more to repair what you have.


----------



## Arkas (Oct 9, 2015)

Thanks everyone.
I did clean it with vinegar as soon as I saw the battery acid.
I'll just end up getting another one, but I love the challenge to try and fix it If possible.


----------

